# Locked Stifle Joint



## John Birch (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi friends
I'm reading an account of an incident that was recorded around 150 years ago, as follows:
"The horse doctor diagnosed what is termed today as a locked stifle joint. A cage was constructed around the horse allowing three men to pull the leg up and out to rear until a large clicking sound indicated a successful unhooking of the ligaments from the ridge on the head of the femur bone. With the application of a ‘rub’ and rest, the horse was said to have been fully recovered."
Does this sound possible/reasonable/advisable?
I think the thing to understand here is the time in which this happened...
I'd welcome your comments please!
John


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I have found a locked stifle clears if you lift the leg up under the belly, not back.


----------



## John Birch (Dec 10, 2020)

Blitz said:


> Sounds interesting. I have found a locked stifle clears if you lift the leg up under the belly, not back.


Thanks. I'm getting that view elsewhere. I'm not 'horse' experienced, so I wanted to validate the story somehow.


----------

